# One more from the scrap pile



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2016)

Used my short pieces to make this end grain. 1 1/2"x12x 11
Walnut/ash/cherry/sapale

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2016)

Extra nice! You are really starting to crank on those cutting boards! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes sir Tony your cutting boards are looking awesome. They're GREAT !!!  .

Tony the Tiger told me to tell you dat!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice, I like the contrast

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

